

Two, billion-dollar UI mistakes in Windows 8 - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/2012/08/01/two-billion-dollar-ui-mistakes-in-windows-8/

======
sklivvz1971
They practically made the start menu less accessible, but when you see it,
it's full screen, and each "app" owns a sizeable area of the desktop to spam
you or try to grab your attention.

It's obvious that each "app" will try to have the start menu call out flashier
than the competition. Your desktop will look like piccadilly circus at night.

Remember the stickers ([http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/02/laptops-
look-like-...](http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/02/laptops-look-like-
race-cars-and-not-in-a-good-way/))? The same thing, but on your desktop.

